# London turning into a war zone



## Vikrant

By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice. 







The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online


----------



## Swagger

Hardly anything new.


----------



## Rikurzhen

But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.

Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?


----------



## Saigon

England has Special Forces guarding Buckingham Palace. 

I am shocked. 

What next? Police outside Number 10 Downing Street?


----------



## Vikrant

Swagger said:


> Hardly anything new.



I was not aware that this has been a norm. 

However, I noticed a glaring problem with police armed with that much gear. How are they going to handle a situation which does not warrant shooting?


----------



## Swagger

Rikurzhen said:


> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?



Having police officers that closely resemble soldiers is the ugly price we have to pay for multiculturalism. But like I said before, there is a positive to be drawn from this. Anyone who read the article knows where the anticipated threat came from: Muslims. So it'll be hard for a social justice campaigner to ignore the facts if you in their face in front of others. It's a good way of waking others up to the harsh truth of the situation.


----------



## Saigon

Rikurzhen said:


> Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.



Exactly what has Britain "thrown away"?

Football?

Beer?

Yorkshire pud?

Posh Spice?

Scunthorpe?

Last time I was in Britain, the culture seemed to have been more enhanced by multiculturalism than worsened by it.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Isn't diversity grand???


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> England has Special Forces guarding Buckingham Palace.
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> What next? Police outside Number 10 Downing Street?



They aren't "special forces". They are officers from SO19, the MET's Firearms Command unit. You don't just see them outside of Buckingham Palace, either. You see them all over the city. I know it's easy for you to adopt a mocking tone from the safety of lily-White Finland, but we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

I caught RTTV's documentary on the changing face of London, that is to say, it's quick slide into a balkanized Islamic criminal shithole. It's only 1/3 white now and dropping fast. There are 70 languages on the streets and nobody wants to assimilate into anybody else's anything. Thank a liberal for the wonderful melting pot LSD-induced catastrophe their mass Islamic immigration policies created. Everything the Western left ever touches turns to shit. You can kiss England off. It's a goner...unless we can arm the far right. It's the only mindset in Europe with the guts to fight back.


----------



## Vikrant

Matthew said:


> Isn't diversity grand???



Yes it is. 

Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Swagger

Vikrant said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
Click to expand...


I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what has Britain "thrown away"?
> 
> Football?
> 
> Beer?
> 
> Yorkshire pud?
> 
> Posh Spice?
> 
> Scunthorpe?
> 
> Last time I was in Britain, the culture seemed to have been more enhanced by multiculturalism than worsened by it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Swagger

Rikurzhen said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what has Britain "thrown away"?
> 
> Football?
> 
> Beer?
> 
> Yorkshire pud?
> 
> Posh Spice?
> 
> Scunthorpe?
> 
> Last time I was in Britain, the culture seemed to have been more enhanced by multiculturalism than worsened by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This illustrates exactly what I wrote earlier in this thread. John Cleese is a member of the Liberal Democrats, the leftest-leaning establishment party, and is always campaigning on behalf of minorities and loves to call people who rub thier face in reality "racist". But now, like the video illustrates even their own members can't ignore the ugly truth. That concerns people, which lead them to question their party loyalty seeing as they're beginning to notice their own tribe's displacement.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online






 NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal


----------



## Saigon

Rik -

You said British culture had been thrown away - what exactly has been thrown away?

And did you seriously just use UKIP as a source?


----------



## Rotagilla

That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.


----------



## Vikrant

Swagger said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
Click to expand...


I have hard time believing that she would have been drastically different outside her work. Anyway, my wife and I are planning a London vacation so hopefully we will get to gauge the pulse of London.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.



Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
Click to expand...


You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears. 

"racist"  

You need another word..you guys have used that one up.


----------



## Rotagilla

Swagger said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
Click to expand...


apparently, to him, all you have to do is pass through an airport and you can magically become an expert in domestic issues in that nation...handy trick, that.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears.
> 
> "racist"
> 
> You need another word..you guys have used that one up.
Click to expand...


Will bigot suffice?


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all you have to do is pass through an airport and you can magically become an expert in domestic issues in that nation...handy trick, that.
Click to expand...


You need to sharpen up your comprehension skills, boss because I have not claimed to be an expert on ground realities in London. Calling you racist which you are does not mean I am claiming to be an expert on the ground realities in London.


----------



## Rotagilla

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
Click to expand...


Exactly.
The snarky know it all and his smart ass comments look pretty silly throughout this thread.

fun times!


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears.
> 
> "racist"
> 
> You need another word..you guys have used that one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will bigot suffice?
Click to expand...

Use whatever it takes to allow you to change the subject and skulk away...Do carry on.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> The snarky know it all and his smart ass comments look pretty silly throughout this thread.
> 
> fun times!
Click to expand...


You are an example of a wasted mind.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all you have to do is pass through an airport and you can magically become an expert in domestic issues in that nation...handy trick, that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to sharpen up your comprehension skills, boss because I have not claimed to be an expert on ground realities in London. Calling you racist which you are does not mean I am claiming to be an expert on the ground realities in London.
Click to expand...


sure..sure..whatever you say, ace.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears.
> 
> "racist"
> 
> You need another word..you guys have used that one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will bigot suffice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use whatever it takes to allow you to change the subject and skulk away...Do carry on.
Click to expand...


You are the one who is engaging in racism.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> The snarky know it all and his smart ass comments look pretty silly throughout this thread.
> 
> fun times!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of a wasted mind.
Click to expand...


The fact remains you thought you were clever with your snark about the phone...someone who knows what they are talking about exposed you as a fool...great thread, though...keep typing, ace...


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all you have to do is pass through an airport and you can magically become an expert in domestic issues in that nation...handy trick, that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to sharpen up your comprehension skills, boss because I have not claimed to be an expert on ground realities in London. Calling you racist which you are does not mean I am claiming to be an expert on the ground realities in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure..sure..whatever you say, ace.
Click to expand...


Although, it was not intended but this was the only meaningful post you have come up with so far.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears.
> 
> "racist"
> 
> You need another word..you guys have used that one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will bigot suffice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use whatever it takes to allow you to change the subject and skulk away...Do carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who is engaging in racism.
Click to expand...


Really? go ahead and quote what I said that was "racist"? Let's see what you got, ace.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> The snarky know it all and his smart ass comments look pretty silly throughout this thread.
> 
> fun times!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of a wasted mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains you thought you were clever with your snark about the phone...someone who knows what they are talking about exposed you as a fool...great thread, though...keep typing, ace...
Click to expand...


As I said, you are an example of a wasted mind. Not that the mind in question is wasted, it is that nothing can be done to salvage the given mind. Therein lies the tragedy of being you.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears.
> 
> "racist"
> 
> You need another word..you guys have used that one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will bigot suffice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use whatever it takes to allow you to change the subject and skulk away...Do carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who is engaging in racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? go ahead and quote what I said that was "racist"? Let's see what you got, ace.
Click to expand...


Are you really that simple? It is unbelievable.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears.
> 
> "racist"
> 
> You need another word..you guys have used that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will bigot suffice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use whatever it takes to allow you to change the subject and skulk away...Do carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who is engaging in racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? go ahead and quote what I said that was "racist"? Let's see what you got, ace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that simple? It is unbelievable.
Click to expand...


evasion alert.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> The snarky know it all and his smart ass comments look pretty silly throughout this thread.
> 
> fun times!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of a wasted mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains you thought you were clever with your snark about the phone...someone who knows what they are talking about exposed you as a fool...great thread, though...keep typing, ace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you are an example of a wasted mind. Not that the mind in question is wasted, it is that nothing can be done to salvage the given mind. Therein lies the tragedy of being you.
Click to expand...

evasion alert


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will bigot suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Use whatever it takes to allow you to change the subject and skulk away...Do carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who is engaging in racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? go ahead and quote what I said that was "racist"? Let's see what you got, ace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that simple? It is unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evasion alert.
Click to expand...


What evasion are you talking about? I have already concurred that the mind in question (you), a tragedy that is, cannot be salvaged. So what is your gripe?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Swagger said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what has Britain "thrown away"?
> 
> Football?
> 
> Beer?
> 
> Yorkshire pud?
> 
> Posh Spice?
> 
> Scunthorpe?
> 
> Last time I was in Britain, the culture seemed to have been more enhanced by multiculturalism than worsened by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This illustrates exactly what I wrote earlier in this thread. John Cleese is a member of the Liberal Democrats, the leftest-leaning establishment party, and is always campaigning on behalf of minorities and loves to call people who rub thier face in reality "racist". But now, like the video illustrates even their own members can't ignore the ugly truth. That concerns people, which lead them to question their party loyalty seeing as they're beginning to notice their own tribe's displacement.
Click to expand...


When a puppy makes a mess on the carpet you can rub his nose in the poop in order to teach him not to make a mess inside, but how on Earth can we make guys like John Cleese live with the horror that they've inflicted upon society? They just up and move away. Look at California and New York liberals - they fowl their own nests by voting for all that liberalism and then when the state loses it's charm they fly the coop and settle in a nice red state like Colorado or Virginia or North Carolina and start up again with their liberal policies.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Rik -
> 
> You said British culture had been thrown away - what exactly has been thrown away?
> 
> And did you seriously just use UKIP as a source?


Yup, you're an unbiased journalist. Uhuh. Your methods give you away. Never mind the content of the message, focus on which group uploaded a UK TV clip up on youtube.


----------



## NoNukes

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
Click to expand...

People do not want to accept that the world is changing.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rotagilla said:


> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.


How dare you call the Windsors third world foreigners 
*CHARLES'S PUBLIC STATEMENTS ABOUT ISLAM*

The future Charles III has made several strong public statements endorsing Islam as the solution to the spiritual and cultural ills of Britain and the West. His public advocacy of Islam appears to go back to 1989, when Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini issued an edict (_fatwa_) against Salman Rushdie, a British citizen, for blaspheming the Prophet Muhammad in his novel _The Satanic Verses_.6 Rather than defend Rushdie's freedom of speech, Charles reacted to the death decree by reflecting on the positive features that Islam has to offer the spiritually empty lives of his countrymen.

Charles first delivered a major address on Islam on October 27, 1993, at the Sheldonian Theatre at Oxford where he is a vice patron of the Centre for Islamic Studies.7 He declared that the usual attitude to Islam

suffers because the way we understand it has been hijacked by the extreme and the superficial. To many of us in the West, Islam is seen in terms of the tragic civil war in Lebanon, the killings and bombings perpetrated by extremist groups in the Middle East, and by what is commonly referred to as "Islamic fundamentalism."
The Prince of Wales then explained the causes for this distorted understanding:

Our judgement of Islam has been grossly distorted by taking the extremes to the norm. . . . For example, people in this country frequently argue that the Sharia law of the Islamic world is cruel, barbaric and unjust. Our newspapers, above all, love to peddle those unthinking prejudices. The truth is, of course, different and always more complex. My own understanding is that extremes, like the cutting off of hands, are rarely practised. The guiding principle and spirit of Islamic law, taken straight from the Qur'an, should be those of equity and compassion.
Charles suggests that European women may even find something to envy in the situation of their Muslim sisters:

Islamic countries like Turkey, Egypt and Syria gave women the vote as early as Europe did its women-and much earlier than in Switzerland! In those countries women have long enjoyed equal pay, and the opportunity to play a full working role in their societies.
Charles considers Christianity inadequate to the task of spiritual restoration and denigrates science for having caused the West to lose its spiritual moorings. Echoing a common Muslim theme, he declares that "Western civilisation has become increasingly acquisitive and exploitive in defiance of our environmental responsibilities." Instead, he praises the "Islamic revival" of the 1980s and portrays Islam as Britain's salvation:

Islam can teach us today a way of understanding and living in the world which Christianity itself is poorer for having lost. At the heart of Islam is its preservation of an integral view of the Universe. Islam-like Buddhism and Hinduism-refuses to separate man and nature, religion and science, mind and matter, and has preserved a metaphysical and unified view of ourselves and the world around us. . . . But the West gradually lost this integrated vision of the world with Copernicus and Descartes and the coming of the scientific revolution. A comprehensive philosophy of nature is no longer part of our everyday beliefs.
He concludes by suggesting that "there are things for us to learn in this system of belief which I suggest we ignore at our peril."

Among the many titles borne by the British sovereign is "Defender of the Faith," a reference to the fact that the monarch heads not only the government but also the Church of England. But the prince has reservations about this title. In a June 1994 television documentary he declared his preference to be known as "Defender of Faith" rather than "Defender of the Faith,"8 leading to a rash of speculation that he favors the disestablishment of the Church of England.9

Charles has continued to discuss the role of Islam in the United Kingdom. In a speech at the Foreign Office Conference Centre at Wilton Park in Sussex on December 13, 1996, he called on Islamic pedagogy and philosophy to help young Britons develop a healthier view of the world.10Praising Islamic culture in its traditional form for trying to preserve an "integrated, spiritual view of the world in a way we have not seen fit to do in recent generations in the West," he went on to say:

There is much we can learn from that Islamic world view in this respect. There are many ways in which mutual understanding and appreciation can be built. Perhaps, for instance, we could begin by having more Muslim teachers in British schools, or by encouraging exchanges of teachers. Everywhere in the world people want to learn English. But in the West, in turn, we need to be taught by Islamic teachers how to learn with our hearts, as well as our heads.
The results of this study will help Westerners

to rethink, and for the better, our practical stewardship of man and his environment-in fields such as health-care, the natural environment and agriculture, as well as in architecture and urban planning.
In addition to these comments on Islam, Charles has taken steps to give that religion a special status. For example, he set up a panel of twelve "wise men" (in fact, eleven men and one woman) to advise him on Islamic religion and culture.11 This caused much talk, especially as the group was reported to have met in secret. Some noted that no comparable body exists to inform the crown prince about other faiths practiced in his future realm.
​


----------



## Rotagilla

NoNukes said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do not want to accept that the world is changing.
Click to expand...


london cops decked out in riot gear and carrying automatic weapons proves just how the "world is changing"...fortunately, areas of europe are beginning to wake up.


----------



## NoNukes

Rotagilla said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do not want to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> london cops decked out in riot gear and carrying automatic weapons proves just how the "world is changing"...fortunately, areas of europe are beginning to wake up.
Click to expand...

New York cops are armed like this


----------



## Challenger

Rotagilla said:


> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....



Clearly neither do you.


----------



## Rotagilla

I.P.Freely said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you call the Windsors third world foreigners
> *CHARLES'S PUBLIC STATEMENTS ABOUT ISLAM*
> 
> The future Charles III has made several strong public statements endorsing Islam as the solution to the spiritual and cultural ills of Britain and the West. His public advocacy of Islam appears to go back to 1989, when Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini issued an edict (_fatwa_) against Salman Rushdie, a British citizen, for blaspheming the Prophet Muhammad in his novel _The Satanic Verses_.6 Rather than defend Rushdie's freedom of speech, Charles reacted to the death decree by reflecting on the positive features that Islam has to offer the spiritually empty lives of his countrymen.
> 
> Charles first delivered a major address on Islam on October 27, 1993, at the Sheldonian Theatre at Oxford where he is a vice patron of the Centre for Islamic Studies.7 He declared that the usual attitude to Islam
> 
> suffers because the way we understand it has been hijacked by the extreme and the superficial. To many of us in the West, Islam is seen in terms of the tragic civil war in Lebanon, the killings and bombings perpetrated by extremist groups in the Middle East, and by what is commonly referred to as "Islamic fundamentalism."
> The Prince of Wales then explained the causes for this distorted understanding:
> 
> Our judgement of Islam has been grossly distorted by taking the extremes to the norm. . . . For example, people in this country frequently argue that the Sharia law of the Islamic world is cruel, barbaric and unjust. Our newspapers, above all, love to peddle those unthinking prejudices. The truth is, of course, different and always more complex. My own understanding is that extremes, like the cutting off of hands, are rarely practised. The guiding principle and spirit of Islamic law, taken straight from the Qur'an, should be those of equity and compassion.
> Charles suggests that European women may even find something to envy in the situation of their Muslim sisters:
> 
> Islamic countries like Turkey, Egypt and Syria gave women the vote as early as Europe did its women-and much earlier than in Switzerland! In those countries women have long enjoyed equal pay, and the opportunity to play a full working role in their societies.
> Charles considers Christianity inadequate to the task of spiritual restoration and denigrates science for having caused the West to lose its spiritual moorings. Echoing a common Muslim theme, he declares that "Western civilisation has become increasingly acquisitive and exploitive in defiance of our environmental responsibilities." Instead, he praises the "Islamic revival" of the 1980s and portrays Islam as Britain's salvation:
> 
> Islam can teach us today a way of understanding and living in the world which Christianity itself is poorer for having lost. At the heart of Islam is its preservation of an integral view of the Universe. Islam-like Buddhism and Hinduism-refuses to separate man and nature, religion and science, mind and matter, and has preserved a metaphysical and unified view of ourselves and the world around us. . . . But the West gradually lost this integrated vision of the world with Copernicus and Descartes and the coming of the scientific revolution. A comprehensive philosophy of nature is no longer part of our everyday beliefs.
> He concludes by suggesting that "there are things for us to learn in this system of belief which I suggest we ignore at our peril."
> 
> Among the many titles borne by the British sovereign is "Defender of the Faith," a reference to the fact that the monarch heads not only the government but also the Church of England. But the prince has reservations about this title. In a June 1994 television documentary he declared his preference to be known as "Defender of Faith" rather than "Defender of the Faith,"8 leading to a rash of speculation that he favors the disestablishment of the Church of England.9
> 
> Charles has continued to discuss the role of Islam in the United Kingdom. In a speech at the Foreign Office Conference Centre at Wilton Park in Sussex on December 13, 1996, he called on Islamic pedagogy and philosophy to help young Britons develop a healthier view of the world.10Praising Islamic culture in its traditional form for trying to preserve an "integrated, spiritual view of the world in a way we have not seen fit to do in recent generations in the West," he went on to say:
> 
> There is much we can learn from that Islamic world view in this respect. There are many ways in which mutual understanding and appreciation can be built. Perhaps, for instance, we could begin by having more Muslim teachers in British schools, or by encouraging exchanges of teachers. Everywhere in the world people want to learn English. But in the West, in turn, we need to be taught by Islamic teachers how to learn with our hearts, as well as our heads.
> The results of this study will help Westerners
> 
> to rethink, and for the better, our practical stewardship of man and his environment-in fields such as health-care, the natural environment and agriculture, as well as in architecture and urban planning.
> In addition to these comments on Islam, Charles has taken steps to give that religion a special status. For example, he set up a panel of twelve "wise men" (in fact, eleven men and one woman) to advise him on Islamic religion and culture.11 This caused much talk, especially as the group was reported to have met in secret. Some noted that no comparable body exists to inform the crown prince about other faiths practiced in his future realm.
> ​
Click to expand...


hopefully it's why elizabeth is still holding on..


----------



## I.P.Freely

After Dubya the main focus is the same.


----------



## Rotagilla

Challenger said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
Click to expand...


Oh..but I do, actually!
...No..I don't live there, though.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rotagilla said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
Click to expand...

Mail online alert


----------



## Saigon

Rotagilla said:


> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.



Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
Click to expand...


You are a hypocrite. You will receive extra credits if you can figure out why you were called a hypocrite.


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
Click to expand...


LOL! Good to see you I.P.Freely.


----------



## Saigon

I love how the British whine about migrants, but embrace Kevin Peterson, Monty Panesar, Adam Janusaj and Manu Tuilagi.

Why not accept that immigrants bring a lot of good ro England - and not only in sports.


----------



## Rotagilla

I.P.Freely said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
Click to expand...


What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate. 

but whatever, son...


----------



## I.P.Freely

Saigon said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
Click to expand...

The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
Click to expand...


IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.


----------



## Challenger

Rotagilla said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
Click to expand...


I've only been to the U.S. once, but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".


----------



## Challenger

Oh and regarding John Cleese...
Londoners hit back as Cleese says city is no longer English - News - London Evening Standard


----------



## I.P.Freely

Rotagilla said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
Click to expand...

I bought my first house in Clearwater in 1973, I still have a property off Kendal drive Miami.So whatever shirley


----------



## Truman123

Vikrant said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not aware that this has been a norm.
> 
> However, I noticed a glaring problem with police armed with that much gear. How are they going to handle a situation which does not warrant shooting?
Click to expand...

Kung fu, buddy.

Kung fu.


----------



## Rotagilla

Challenger said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only been to the U.S. once,
Click to expand...


What did you think?




Challenger said:


> but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".



No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.

EDIT:
Challenger 
apologies.

I mistook someone else's post for yours.
My mistake. Sorry.


----------



## Vikrant

Truman123 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not aware that this has been a norm.
> 
> However, I noticed a glaring problem with police armed with that much gear. How are they going to handle a situation which does not warrant shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kung fu, buddy.
> 
> Kung fu.
Click to expand...


But, how are you going to do Kung Fu when none of your limbs are free?


----------



## Rotagilla

I.P.Freely said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You don't know much about conditions in england, it appears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought my first house in Clearwater in 1973, I still have a property off Kendal drive Miami.So whatever shirley
Click to expand...


ok..whatever..I have personal knowledge of the uk and england and especially london due to experience and travel...and automatic weapons on english police reflect SOMETHING different has happened...draw your own conclusions...they probably need them to protect themselves from white racists or something... whatever, ace..

I don't give a flip where you live.


----------



## NoNukes

Vikrant said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
Click to expand...

The IRA was partially funded by Americans. I knew two people who brought donations over.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly neither do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only been to the U.S. once,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.
> 
> EDIT:
> Challenger
> *apologies.
> 
> I mistook someone else's post for yours.
> My mistake. Sorry.*
Click to expand...


That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.


----------



## Vikrant

NoNukes said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA was partially funded by Americans. I knew two people who brought donations over.
Click to expand...


Anyway, that is off topic. You are welcome to start a new thread to discuss IRA. Please let us focus on "London turning into a war zone" in this thread.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..but I do, actually!
> ...No..I don't live there, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only been to the U.S. once,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.
> 
> EDIT:
> Challenger
> *apologies.
> 
> I mistook someone else's post for yours.
> My mistake. Sorry.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.
Click to expand...


fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mail online alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only been to the U.S. once,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.
> 
> EDIT:
> Challenger
> *apologies.
> 
> I mistook someone else's post for yours.
> My mistake. Sorry.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.
Click to expand...


It is you who is acting like a bitch in the heat.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean? The Paper? Oh..you're implying that's my only point of contact with england...aren't you witty!
> Nice deflection. I've probably been to britain...and especially england, more times than you've been to the u.s....mate.
> 
> but whatever, son...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been to the U.S. once,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.
> 
> EDIT:
> Challenger
> *apologies.
> 
> I mistook someone else's post for yours.
> My mistake. Sorry.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is you who is acting like bitch in the heat.
Click to expand...

grow up, son. act your age.


----------



## NoNukes

Vikrant said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA was partially funded by Americans. I knew two people who brought donations over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyway, that is off topic. You are welcome to start a new thread to discuss IRA. Please let us focus on "London turning into a war zone" in this thread.
Click to expand...

My family and I had a few lovely trips to London this summer. Shame it has turned into a war zone since August.


----------



## Challenger

Vikrant said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
Click to expand...

Not all Americans, just some Irish-American nut jobs who were brought up on Irish Republican fantasies and myths.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been to the U.S. once,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I was born and still live here in England, and I'm not your "mate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.
> 
> EDIT:
> Challenger
> *apologies.
> 
> I mistook someone else's post for yours.
> My mistake. Sorry.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is you who is acting like bitch in the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grow up, son. act your age.
Click to expand...


This post of yours is not applicable in any shape or form here but at least you uttered something which may have application, albeit somewhere else. Good job! You can pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> 
> No you're not. So don't try to "correct" me and imply that all I know about england or the uk is from reading something online.
> 
> EDIT:
> Challenger
> *apologies.
> 
> I mistook someone else's post for yours.
> My mistake. Sorry.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is you who is acting like bitch in the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grow up, son. act your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although, this post of yours is not applicable in any shape or form here but at least you uttered something which may have application, albeit somewhere else. Good job! You can pat yourself on the back.
Click to expand...


oh the humiliation...you have stung me to my soul. Hopefully I can move forward without permanent damage.


----------



## Vikrant

Rotagilla said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a clue for you to stop posting and take a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is you who is acting like bitch in the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grow up, son. act your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although, this post of yours is not applicable in any shape or form here but at least you uttered something which may have application, albeit somewhere else. Good job! You can pat yourself on the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh the humiliation...you have stung me to my soul. Hopefully I can move forward without permanent damage.
Click to expand...


We do not humiliate anyone on this thread even the lost causes. I sincerely think you are making a progress. You just have to find the right threads where your posts would be applicable.


----------



## Rotagilla

Vikrant said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off bitch. I made a mistake and admitted it. grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you who is acting like bitch in the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grow up, son. act your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although, this post of yours is not applicable in any shape or form here but at least you uttered something which may have application, albeit somewhere else. Good job! You can pat yourself on the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh the humiliation...you have stung me to my soul. Hopefully I can move forward without permanent damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not humiliate anyone on this thread even the lost causes. I sincerely think you are making a progress. You just have to find the right threads where your posts would be applicable.
Click to expand...


That's fascinating! Do continue.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Challenger said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all Americans, just some Irish-American nut jobs who were brought up on Irish Republican fantasies and myths.
Click to expand...

Correct, but those nut jobs are still at it


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Rik -
> 
> You said British culture had been thrown away - what exactly has been thrown away?
> 
> And did you seriously just use UKIP as a source?



John Cleese is a hardline Liberal Democrat, but even he's having difficulty ignoring the deafening assault on the cultural landscape he no longer recognises. Even so, what would be the problem with citing UKIP as a source? They have MEPs in Brussels and are taking votes away from the British establishment at every turn because they aren't trying to sweep the elephant in the room under the carpet. UKIP are serious contenders now so I suggest you get used to seeing and hearing a lot more from them. You might even learn something.


----------



## Saigon

Rikurzhen said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rik -
> 
> You said British culture had been thrown away - what exactly has been thrown away?
> 
> And did you seriously just use UKIP as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're an unbiased journalist. Uhuh. Your methods give you away. Never mind the content of the message, focus on which group uploaded a UK TV clip up on youtube.
Click to expand...


I'm still not seeing an answer there.

What things has Britain "thrown away"?

I thought the Cleese clip was interesting...but I didn't hear him say that London was terrible or even worse...only different from how it had been, because it is less English now. Well, so is Paris less French and NYC less American, perhaps, but so what?


----------



## Saigon

Swagger - 

I have a hard time accepting that any party with clear links to crypto-fascists is a useful source on anything other than where to buy jackboots. 

I don't argue that the UKIP is doing well electorally right now - but more fool Britian for forgetting WWII.


----------



## mudwhistle

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
Click to expand...



In the Army we called it moble-subscribers, FM, better known as Fucking Magic.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Swagger -
> 
> I have a hard time accepting that any party with clear links to crypto-fascists is a useful source on anything other than where to buy jackboots.
> 
> I don't argue that the UKIP is doing well electorally right now - but more fool Britian for forgetting WWII.



Yeah, so they've allied themselves with a few groups who've made some critical remarks on Muslims and Jews. Big deal. I'd rather ally myself with a "crypto-fascist" than the latest jackboot on the block: the E.U.


----------



## mudwhistle

Saigon said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rik -
> 
> You said British culture had been thrown away - what exactly has been thrown away?
> 
> And did you seriously just use UKIP as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're an unbiased journalist. Uhuh. Your methods give you away. Never mind the content of the message, focus on which group uploaded a UK TV clip up on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing an answer there.
> 
> What things has Britain "thrown away"?
> 
> I thought the Cleese clip was interesting...but I didn't hear him say that London was terrible or even worse...only different from how it had been, because it is less English now. Well, so is Paris less French and NYC less American, perhaps, but so what?
Click to expand...


Maybe we could ship our 30 million illegals over to your country.

Then you could say so what.


----------



## Swagger

Yeah, Saigon, you'd be 'down' with that, wouldn't you? Let's ship all the Latino illegals over to Finland. You'd be "enriched" to death. Possibly quite literally.


----------



## Saigon

Swagger said:


> Yeah, so they've allied themselves with a few groups who've made some critical remarks on Muslims and Jews. Big deal. I'd rather ally myself with a "crypto-fascist" than the latest jackboot on the block: the E.U.



And what is fascist about the EU is....precisely nothing.


----------



## Saigon

Swagger - 

Yes, increased immigration would be of some benefit to Finland, as it has been to the US and UK over the years.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Swagger -
> 
> Yes, increased immigration would be of some benefit to Finland, as it has been to the US and UK over the years.



We're not talking about "increased immigration" here, Saigon. Were talking about _mass_ immigration. Are you seriously telling me that you'd be willing to let millions of immigrants from a vastly different culture than yours be allowed to settle in Finland? I'm assuming you're aware of the enormous pressure that would put Finland's infrastructure under.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so they've allied themselves with a few groups who've made some critical remarks on Muslims and Jews. Big deal. I'd rather ally myself with a "crypto-fascist" than the latest jackboot on the block: the E.U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is fascist about the EU is....precisely nothing.
Click to expand...


Yeah, are you given a choice on who the E.U.'s prseident is? You know, like voting power? No, you aren't. That seems a lot like fascism to me.


----------



## Esmeralda

Swagger said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> England has Special Forces guarding Buckingham Palace.
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> What next? Police outside Number 10 Downing Street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't "special forces". They are officers from SO19, the MET's Firearms Command unit. You don't just see them outside of Buckingham Palace, either. You see them all over the city. I know it's easy for you to adopt a mocking tone from the safety of lily-White Finland, but we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
Click to expand...

I was in London 3 years ago, and the year before that, and the year before that, etc.  Been there so many times I'd have to sit down and make a list to count how many times in the past 10-12 years. I have never seen anything remotely like in that picture: nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Saigon

Swagger - 

It's all about proportion, isn't it?

You live in a country with 60 million people; I live in a country with 5 million people. 

Put it this way - I think a country in which perhaps 10% of people are born elsewhere or where 20% of people have one parent born elsewhere is great. I welcome that. I think everyone benefits. 

I don't disagree with John Cleese that London is a bit bizarre in that 50% of people are non-white, and likewise Rotterdam and one or two others. I do think that is excessive.


----------



## Saigon

Swagger said:


> Yeah, are you given a choice on who the E.U.'s prseident is? You know, like voting power? No, you aren't. That seems a lot like fascism to me.



Ah, so you can't vote in EU elections?

We voted for MEPS not so long ago here. I don't see anything fascist about that myself.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, are you given a choice on who the E.U.'s prseident is? You know, like voting power? No, you aren't. That seems a lot like fascism to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you can't vote in EU elections?
> 
> We voted for MEPS not so long ago here. I don't see anything fascist about that myself.
Click to expand...


You and I both know that Jean-Claude Junker isn't an MEP. He's the President of the E.U., and you and I weren't offered a say on that appointment.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Swagger -
> 
> It's all about proportion, isn't it?
> 
> *You live in a country with 60 million people; I live in a country with 5 million people. *
> 
> Put it this way - I think a country in which perhaps 10% of people are born elsewhere or where 20% of people have one parent born elsewhere is great. I welcome that. I think everyone benefits.
> 
> I don't disagree with John Cleese that London is a bit bizarre in that 50% of people are non-white, and likewise Rotterdam and one or two others. I do think that is excessive.



And? Finland's much bigger than the U.K. You've got plenty of space you can afford to share with all the immigrants/asylum seekers from Africa and Asia.


----------



## Saigon

Swagger said:


> And? Finland's much bigger than the U.K. You've got plenty of space you can afford to share with all the immigrants/asylum seekers from Africa and Asia.



Agreed. This country could house millions more people....but would anyone want to come?!


----------



## Saigon

Swagger said:


> You and I both know that Jean-Claude Junker isn't an MEP. He's the President of the E.U., and you and I weren't offered a say on that appointment.



True. Probably that would be a good move (to have a direct election for that post) and I believe it is being discussed.

It isn't a huge issue for me, though, as I think the EU is just tremendous and does great work. It's not perfect, but it's fairly damn good.


----------



## Swagger

Esmeralda said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> England has Special Forces guarding Buckingham Palace.
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> What next? Police outside Number 10 Downing Street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't "special forces". They are officers from SO19, the MET's Firearms Command unit. You don't just see them outside of Buckingham Palace, either. You see them all over the city. I know it's easy for you to adopt a mocking tone from the safety of lily-White Finland, but we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in London 3 years ago, and the year before that, and the year before that, etc.  Been there so many times I'd have to sit down and make a list to count how many times in the past 10-12 years. I have never seen anything remotely like in that picture: nothing whatsoever.
Click to expand...


Bollocks, haven't you. They might not be wearing the blue jumpsuit like pictured in the OP, but anyone who's familiar with London and the MET knows that BMWs are reserved exclusively for SO19/Firearms Command. I see these vehicles all the time, and I know there are police officers armed with either H&K MP5s, G36s or Glock 17s inside.


----------



## westwall

Vikrant said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have hard time believing that she would have been drastically different outside her work. Anyway, my wife and I are planning a London vacation so hopefully we will get to gauge the pulse of London.
Click to expand...





London is great.  But there are places you don't want to go to.  Make sure you stay in the tourist areas and you'll be fine.  Though Lambeth (where the Imperial War Museum is located) can get a bit dodgy after dark.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that Jean-Claude Junker isn't an MEP. He's the President of the E.U., and you and I weren't offered a say on that appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Probably that would be a good move (to have a direct election for that post) *and I believe it is being discussed*.
> 
> It isn't a huge issue for me, though, as I think the EU is just tremendous and does great work. It's not perfect, but it's fairly damn good.
Click to expand...


I doubt that very much.


----------



## Challenger

westwall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have hard time believing that she would have been drastically different outside her work. Anyway, my wife and I are planning a London vacation so hopefully we will get to gauge the pulse of London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> London is great.  But there are places you don't want to go to.  Make sure you stay in the tourist areas and you'll be fine.  Though Lambeth (where the Imperial War Museum is located) can get a bit dodgy after dark.
Click to expand...


There are places in every city in the world that can "get a bit dodgy" after dark


----------



## westwall

Challenger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't diversity grand???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Recently, I had a pleasure of passing through London's airport. One of the things that stuck out was beautiful Muslim girls (airport employees) with their beautiful head scarfs. One of them actually helped me find the airplane I was supposed to catch. Not only that, few minutes before the plane took off, she came in to talk to me to ensure that everything was OK. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how she would've treated you outside of work. You do realise her outgoing, helpful attitude is what keeps her in work, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have hard time believing that she would have been drastically different outside her work. Anyway, my wife and I are planning a London vacation so hopefully we will get to gauge the pulse of London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> London is great.  But there are places you don't want to go to.  Make sure you stay in the tourist areas and you'll be fine.  Though Lambeth (where the Imperial War Museum is located) can get a bit dodgy after dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are places in every city in the world that can "get a bit dodgy" after dark
Click to expand...





No doubt.  I can't think of too many though that house a world class museum.  Can you?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Swagger -
> 
> I have a hard time accepting that any party with clear links to crypto-fascists is a useful source on anything other than where to buy jackboots.
> 
> I don't argue that the UKIP is doing well electorally right now - but more fool Britian for forgetting WWII.



You speak of jackboots and you're a liberal, that's rich.


----------



## Saigon

Rikurzhen said:


> You speak of jackboots and you're a liberal, that's rich.



I have absolutly no idea what you are talking about - and please stop labeling me with whatever word is currently sprayed on your bathroom wall. 

If you don't know what a term means - don't use it.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of jackboots and you're a liberal, that's rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutly no idea what you are talking about - and please stop labeling me with whatever word is currently sprayed on your bathroom wall.
> 
> If you don't know what a term means - don't use it.
Click to expand...


Liberalism fits hand in glove with totalitarianism.

Here, let me give you a remedial lesson.

In a society run on principles of individualist conservatism with a small government, liberal collectivists still have the freedom to voluntarily collectivize. If liberals want to create a collectivist health system for themselves and invite poor people to join them, then they have the freedom to do so and no totalitarian compulsion is required. Those individualists who don't want to join the collective are free to remain with whichever system they prefer.

However, once liberal totalitarians take power all freedom is sacrificed and people are compelled to join the collective whether they prefer to or not. That collective health system is now pushed onto everyone and people are denied a choice by the anti-choice zealots in the liberal totalitarian faction.

Conservatives allows people to exercise freedom and choice. Liberal totalitarianism strips people of freedom and choice and imposes the will of the collective on everyone.

Prior to ObamaCare there was noting preventing liberals from all banding together to form one giant liberal insurance cooperative and then inviting all poor people to comes and join them and leaving normal people to life their lives as they pleased. Liberals didn't want to do that, to exercise their choice to freely collectivize themselves, they instead want to force collectivism onto everyone, especially onto the unwilling. That's how you totalitarians roll. You get pleasure from stomping your jackboots onto the throats of innocents who resist your collectivization schemes.


----------



## Saigon

Rikurzhen said:


> Liberalism fits hand in glove with totalitarianism.



Well, of course....that's why we have had so many liberal dictators, and so few right wing dictators. Except for Stroessner, Cristiani, Pinochet, Rios Montte, Franco, Antonescu, Hitler, of course, oh, and the Argentine Dirty Generals, etc, etc, etc....

Honestly...you have to laugh, don't you?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism fits hand in glove with totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course....that's why we have had so many liberal dictators, and so few right wing dictators. Except for Stroessner, Cristiani, Pinochet, Rios Montte, Franco, Antonescu, Hitler, of course, oh, and the Argentine Dirty Generals, etc, etc, etc....
> 
> Honestly...you have to laugh, don't you?
Click to expand...


You forgot the Leftwing dictators, Lenin, Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Pol Pot, the Kims, Chavez, and of course the Frankfurt cadre.


----------



## Saigon

Rik -

I didn't forget anything - of course there have been dozens of left-wing dictators, but none of them could have been described as 'liberals'.

Again, if you are unclear what terms mean, don't use them.


Hitler was right-wing, btw. Check fascism is any dictionary.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Saigon said:


> Rik -
> 
> I didn't forget anything - of course there have been dozens of left-wing dictators, but none of them could have been described as 'liberals'.
> 
> Again, if you are unclear what terms mean, don't use them.
> 
> 
> Hitler was right-wing, btw. Check fascism is any dictionary.


Fragrant


----------



## I.P.Freely

Swagger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> England has Special Forces guarding Buckingham Palace.
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> What next? Police outside Number 10 Downing Street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't "special forces". They are officers from SO19, the MET's Firearms Command unit. You don't just see them outside of Buckingham Palace, either. You see them all over the city. I know it's easy for you to adopt a mocking tone from the safety of lily-White Finland, but we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in London 3 years ago, and the year before that, and the year before that, etc.  Been there so many times I'd have to sit down and make a list to count how many times in the past 10-12 years. I have never seen anything remotely like in that picture: nothing whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bollocks, haven't you. They might not be wearing the blue jumpsuit like pictured in the OP, but anyone who's familiar with London and the MET knows that BMWs are reserved exclusively for SO19/Firearms Command. I see these vehicles all the time, and I know there are police officers armed with either H&K MP5s, G36s or Glock 17s inside.
Click to expand...

out of the met 31.5k officers how many are routinely armed like the first picture?


----------



## Indofred

Swagger said:


> we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.



Actually, no.
The special unit was set up after Harry Roberts, a fine white British chap, murdered three coppers in 1966.
Other than the American funded IRA terrorist attacks, there have been no terrorist attacks in the UK, save a few in response to Tony Blair's  illegal wars.

Bit hard to moan when people you attack hit you back.


----------



## Phoenall

mudwhistle said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army we called it moble-subscribers, FM, better known as Fucking Magic.
Click to expand...




That about sums it up, and the bad guys cant listen in on their scanners anymore as they don't have the decoders or the algorithms to generate the needed tones and hops. I use a similar method for local communications on 145mhz, but it is restricted to one frequency/channel.


----------



## Phoenall

Swagger said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger -
> 
> I have a hard time accepting that any party with clear links to crypto-fascists is a useful source on anything other than where to buy jackboots.
> 
> I don't argue that the UKIP is doing well electorally right now - but more fool Britian for forgetting WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so they've allied themselves with a few groups who've made some critical remarks on Muslims and Jews. Big deal. I'd rather ally myself with a "crypto-fascist" than the latest jackboot on the block: the E.U.
Click to expand...




 Or the neo Marxists who see no harm in starving 10 million to death, and mass murdering Jews 20 years before the Nazi's did it


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no.
> The special unit was set up after Harry Roberts, a fine white British chap, murdered three coppers in 1966.
> Other than the American funded IRA terrorist attacks, there have been no terrorist attacks in the UK, save a few in response to Tony Blair's  illegal wars.
> 
> Bit hard to moan when people you attack hit you back.
Click to expand...




 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack, then we had Kris Donald another terrorist attack. Charlene Downey a terror attack and every single one of the girls raped by their Pakistani boyfriends were terrorists attacks. So there have been plenty of terrorist attacks that the muslims want to see swept under the carpet, and we need a strong government that is prepared to make a few innocents suffer to protect the majority from terrorism.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Hitler was right-wing, btw. Check fascism is any dictionary.



Right wing to a communist, sure. 

_*“We Workers Have Awakened. We’re Voting National Socialist.”*_



​_*“With Germany Against Capitalism”*_




​_*“Our Socialism Your Future”*_




​Why don't we let Nazis, instead of liberal totalitarians, define themselves:
​*The Nazis argued that capitalism damages nations due to international finance, the economic dominance of big business, and Jewish influences*.[167] Nazi propaganda posters in working class districts emphasised *anti-capitalism, *such as one that said: "The maintenance of a rotten industrial system has nothing to do with nationalism. I can love Germany and hate capitalism."[174]

*Adolf Hitler, both in public and in private, expressed disdain for capitalism*, arguing that it holds nations ransom in the interests of a parasitic cosmopolitan rentier class.[175]* He opposed free market capitalism's profit-seeking impulses and desired an economy in which community interests would be upheld*.[154]

Hitler distrusted capitalism for being unreliable due to its egotism, and he preferred *a state-directed economy *that is subordinated to the interests of the Volk.[175] *Hitler said in 1927, "We are socialists, we are enemies of today's capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions."[*176]

Hitler told a party leader in 1934, "The economic system of our day is the creation of the Jews."[175] Hitler said to Benito Mussolini that* "Capitalism had run its course"*.[175] Hitler also said that the business bourgeoisie "know nothing except their profit. 'Fatherland' is only a word for them."[177] Hitler was personally disgusted with the ruling bourgeois elites of Germany during the period of the Weimar Republic, who he referred to as "cowardly shits".[178]

In _Mein Kampf_, Hitler effectively supported mercantilism, in the belief that economic resources from their respective territories should be seized by force; he believed that the policy of _Lebensraum_ would provide Germany with such economically valuable territories.[179] He argued that the only means to maintain economic security was to have direct control over resources rather than being forced to rely on world trade.[179] He claimed that war to gain such resources was the only means to surpass the failing capitalist economic system.[179]

A number of *other Nazis held strong revolutionary socialist and anti-capitalist beliefs,* most prominently Ernst Röhm, the leader of the Sturmabteilung (SA).[180] Röhm claimed that the Nazis' rise to power constituted a national revolution, but insisted that a socialist "second revolution" was required for Nazi ideology to be fulfilled.[30] *Röhm's SA began attacks against individuals deemed to be associated with conservative reaction*.[30] Hitler saw Röhm's independent actions as violating and possibly threatening his leadership, as well as jeopardising the regime by alienating the conservative President Paul von Hindenburg and the conservative-oriented German Army.[31] This resulted in Hitler purging Röhm and other radical members of the SA.[31]

Another radical Nazi, Propaganda Minister Joseph Goebbels had stressed the socialist character of Nazism, and claimed in his diary in the 1920s that if he were to pick between Bolshevism and capitalism, he said "in final analysis",* "it would be better for us to go down with Bolshevism than live in eternal slavery under capitalism."*
​I'm at a loss as to why you think that you vomiting out leftist propaganda would be helpful here. Everyone has been bathed in this leftist propaganda. It was pretty remarkable actually, presenting National SOCIALISM as a creation of free market, small government, conservatives. The foundation of socialism might be a hint that Nazism wasn't birthed or nurtured by conservatives or the right. But there are plenty of useful idiots out in society who will buy any claptrap pushed by liberal ideologues in the academy intent on distancing their beloved socialism from the murder inherent in socialism's foundations.

Hitler purging the radicals within the party is a sign of expedience, not principle. Hitler's own statements show where the man's convictions lay.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Check fascism is any dictionary.



Dictionary.com:

a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism​Library of Economics and Liberty:

As an economic system, fascism is socialism with a capitalist veneer. The word derives from _fasces,_ the Roman symbol of collectivism and power: a tied bundle of rods with a protruding ax.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fascism​Merriam-Webster Dictionary:

a way of organizing a society in which a government ruled by a dictator controls the lives of the people and in which people are not allowed to disagree with the government​The Free Dictionary:

*a. * A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, stringent socioeconomic controls, suppression of the opposition through terror and censorship, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
*b. * A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.​YourDictionary.com

the doctrines, methods, or movement of the Fascisti
a system of government characterized by rigid one-party dictatorship, forcible suppression of opposition, private economic enterprise under centralized governmental control, belligerent nationalism, racism, and militarism, etc.
Cambridge Dictionairies Online:

a political system based on a very powerful leader, state control, and being extremely proud of country and race, and in which political opposition is not allowed
http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/Fascism.html​BusinessDictionary.com

Political ideology that imposes strict social and economical measures as a method of empowering the government and stripping citizens of rights. This authoritative system of government is usually headed by an absolute dictator who keeps citizens suppressed via acts of violence and strict laws that govern the people. The most noted form of Fascism was implemented under Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler, who both stripped citizens of their rights and maintained strict regimes that resulted in the deaths of thousands of humans. Some of the defining characteristics of fascism are: (1) racism, (2) militarism, (3) dictatorship, and (4) destructive nationalistic policies.​TheAmericanHeritageDictionary.com

*a. *A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, a capitalist economy subject to stringent governmental controls, violent suppression of the opposition, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
*b. *A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.​


----------



## Saigon

Rik -

Excellent. Glad we got that sorted out.

If you still don't understand why Hitler is right wing, I don't mind explaining, although there are alrady a few threads here where posters have explained it for others.

Given most dictionaties explain this quite clearly, I m always baffled when people get so confused by the 'Nazi' name. It's like insisting that the Democratic Republic of North Korea MUST be democracy.


----------



## Saigon

Phoenall said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger -
> 
> I have a hard time accepting that any party with clear links to crypto-fascists is a useful source on anything other than where to buy jackboots.
> 
> I don't argue that the UKIP is doing well electorally right now - but more fool Britian for forgetting WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so they've allied themselves with a few groups who've made some critical remarks on Muslims and Jews. Big deal. I'd rather ally myself with a "crypto-fascist" than the latest jackboot on the block: the E.U.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the neo Marxists who see no harm in starving 10 million to death, and mass murdering Jews 20 years before the Nazi's did it
Click to expand...


neo Marxists (sic) did this? 

Where?

I'm confused, given that the term neo-Marxist had not even been coined at that point in history....or do you nor know what 'neo Marxist' means either?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Saigon said:


> Rik -
> 
> Excellent. Glad we got that sorted out.
> 
> If you still don't understand why Hitler is right wing, I don't mind explaining, although there are alrady a few threads here where posters have explained it for others.
> 
> Given most dictionaties explain this quite clearly, I m always baffled when people get so confused by the 'Nazi' name. It's like insisting that the Democratic Republic of North Korea MUST be democracy.



Silly me, I momentarily forgot who I was dealing with - you're the fellow who keeps insisting "More Guns = More Murders" when I've twice shown you data which falsifies your views. No wonder you still believe that Hitler represents the Right, despite no dictionary defining fascism in such a manner and Hitler himself declaring his opposition to capitalism and other conservative values.

You keep on being you, as you old farts die off the younger generations won't be burdened with the same leftist conditioning which infected you and won't let you break free of its grip.


----------



## Saigon

Rik -

The reason you do not understand this already is because you won't listen.

The reason you will not listen is your own conditioning. It has nothing to do with anyone else.

This is my area of expertise, and what I often do for a living. I have likely published more on this topic than you have read. 

I don't mind explaining these things, even though it does take some time. 

But if you'd prefer to go on disagreeing with dictionaries - go right ahead.

Btw. Hitler did sometimes attack conservatives. But then, he was not a conservative. He was a Nazi. They are as far apart as Communism is from Social Democrats.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army we called it moble-subscribers, FM, better known as Fucking Magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up, and the bad guys cant listen in on their scanners anymore as they don't have the decoders or the algorithms to generate the needed tones and hops. I use a similar method for local communications on 145mhz, but it is restricted to one frequency/channel.
Click to expand...

I bet it comes in useful sick note when you have to warn the other scroungers the DSS inspectors are about.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack



It was, and by Palestinians.
It was done to attack the IDF, using an American aircraft because you were funding the Israelis.
As a part of the supply chain that allows mass murder of civilians, your government makes you a target.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no.
> The special unit was set up after Harry Roberts, a fine white British chap, murdered three coppers in 1966.
> Other than the American funded IRA terrorist attacks, there have been no terrorist attacks in the UK, save a few in response to Tony Blair's  illegal wars.
> 
> Bit hard to moan when people you attack hit you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack, then we had Kris Donald another terrorist attack. Charlene Downey a terror attack and every single one of the girls raped by their Pakistani boyfriends were terrorists attacks. So there have been plenty of terrorist attacks that the muslims want to see swept under the carpet, and we need a strong government that is *prepared to make a few innocents suffer* to protect the majority from terrorism.
Click to expand...


You are sick in your head because a strong government does not torture or kill innocents in order to fight terrorism. You are simply using Islamic fundamentalism to further your fascist agenda. If you were not then you would have seen that David Cameron and his administration is already taking tough measures to protect UK from terrorists.


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Rik -
> 
> The reason you do not understand this already is because you won't listen.
> 
> The reason you will not listen is your own conditioning. It has nothing to do with anyone else.
> 
> This is my area of expertise, and what I often do for a living. I have likely published more on this topic than you have read.
> 
> I don't mind explaining these things, even though it does take some time.
> 
> But if you'd prefer to go on disagreeing with dictionaries - go right ahead.
> 
> Btw. Hitler did sometimes attack conservatives. But then, he was not a conservative. He was a Nazi. They are as far apart as Communism is from Social Democrats.



I don't know if you've noticed up there in cloud cuckoo land, but down here on planet earth notable historians, biographers and dictionaries disagree with you. Rather strongly, in fact.


----------



## mudwhistle

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and by Palestinians.
> It was done to attack the IDF, using an American aircraft because you were funding the Israelis.
> As a part of the supply chain that allows mass murder of civilians, your government makes you a target.
Click to expand...

Funny, you guys blow yourselves up and then blame it on Israel. That's what it looks like to me. Israel forced you to use a suicide vest or a truck bomb to kill innocent Muslims.

I suggest you look at yourself before you blame anyone else for your bigotry and hatred for anyone who doesn't practice your religion.


----------



## Saigon

Swagger said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rik -
> 
> The reason you do not understand this already is because you won't listen.
> 
> The reason you will not listen is your own conditioning. It has nothing to do with anyone else.
> 
> This is my area of expertise, and what I often do for a living. I have likely published more on this topic than you have read.
> 
> I don't mind explaining these things, even though it does take some time.
> 
> But if you'd prefer to go on disagreeing with dictionaries - go right ahead.
> 
> Btw. Hitler did sometimes attack conservatives. But then, he was not a conservative. He was a Nazi. They are as far apart as Communism is from Social Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you've noticed up there in cloud cuckoo land, but down here on planet earth notable historians, biographers and dictionaries disagree with you. Rather strongly, in fact.
Click to expand...



Name one. 

Because Kerhaw, Overy, Marris, Montefiore and Browning all confirm that Hitler was right wing. As will any other reliable source.

Seriously dude, this is no debatable - it's simple historical fact.


----------



## Indofred

Saigon said:


> If you still don't understand why Hitler is right wing,



....they're fucking idiots.
Because Socialist was in the party name, they think he was a commie.
Morons don't read history.


----------



## Saigon

Rikurzhen said:


> no dictionary defining fascism in such a manner



Really? Are you sure?

noun (sometimes capital)
1.
any ideology or movement inspired by Italian Fascism, such as German National Socialism; any *right-wing *nationalist ideology or movement with an authoritarian and hierarchical structure that is fundamentally opposed to democracy and liberalism

Fascism Define Fascism at Dictionary.com


fas•cist (ˈfæʃ ɪst)

_n. _
* 1. * (_sometimes cap._) a person who believes in fascism.
* 2. * (_cap._) a member of a fascist movement or party.
* 3. * a person who is dictatorial or has * extreme right-wing views. *
_adj. _
* 4. * (_sometimes cap._) Also, *fa•scis•tic* (fəˈʃɪs tɪk) of or like fascism or Italian Fascism.
[1915–20; < Italian]
*fa•scis′ti•cal•ly,* _adv. _


fascist - definition of fascist by The Free Dictionary

I could add a dozen others, but I think I've made my point here.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online



oh gee---what happened to the unarmed  London  "bobbys"???


----------



## Saigon

Rikurzhen said:


> you're the fellow who keeps insisting "More Guns = More Murders" when I've twice shown you data which falsifies your views.



Well, actually you insisted that the US could not be compared with France, Germany, Holland or the UK - but then went on to compare the US with Estonia. 

As arguments go, it was about as persuasive as claiming _auto da fe_ is a late-model Renault.


----------



## irosie91

Rikurzhen said:


> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?



Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
they were looking for something to eat.


----------



## irosie91

Charles is a  BS  shallow minded opportunist politician-----it's in his blood----something like his uncle who kissed up to Adolf when he decided that doing
so would save his   "throne"   and create a position for the slut he married


----------



## irosie91

Saigon said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
Click to expand...


actually very few-----the conflict between the Irish and the brits is  more than
1000 years in the making--------considering the bitterness ------the violence
has actually been fairly  minimal


----------



## irosie91

NoNukes said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy here, boss. There are other threads for relieving your racist urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do not want to accept that the world is changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> london cops decked out in riot gear and carrying automatic weapons proves just how the "world is changing"...fortunately, areas of europe are beginning to wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York cops are armed like this
Click to expand...


no they aren't----they carry a  45 calibre gun and that is it----unless they
are involved in an actual riot


----------



## irosie91

I.P.Freely said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
Click to expand...


The IRA was not funded   "by America" --------there were some Irish americans
who helped it out------that is all------why do you lie?


----------



## Esmeralda

Swagger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> England has Special Forces guarding Buckingham Palace.
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> What next? Police outside Number 10 Downing Street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't "special forces". They are officers from SO19, the MET's Firearms Command unit. You don't just see them outside of Buckingham Palace, either. You see them all over the city. I know it's easy for you to adopt a mocking tone from the safety of lily-White Finland, but we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in London 3 years ago, and the year before that, and the year before that, etc.  Been there so many times I'd have to sit down and make a list to count how many times in the past 10-12 years. I have never seen anything remotely like in that picture: nothing whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bollocks, haven't you. They might not be wearing the blue jumpsuit like pictured in the OP, but anyone who's familiar with London and the MET knows that BMWs are reserved exclusively for SO19/Firearms Command. I see these vehicles all the time, and I know there are police officers armed with either H&K MP5s, G36s or Glock 17s inside.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

NoNukes said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA was partially funded by Americans. I knew two people who brought donations over.
Click to expand...


Private donations is not  "funding by America"


----------



## irosie91

the  "left"   ///  "right"   dichotomy model is useless------stalin   vs   adolf-----
meet in a single place


----------



## Phoenall

Rikurzhen said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check fascism is any dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionary.com:
> 
> a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism​Library of Economics and Liberty:
> 
> As an economic system, fascism is socialism with a capitalist veneer. The word derives from _fasces,_ the Roman symbol of collectivism and power: a tied bundle of rods with a protruding ax.​Merriam-Webster Dictionary:
> 
> a way of organizing a society in which a government ruled by a dictator controls the lives of the people and in which people are not allowed to disagree with the government​The Free Dictionary:
> 
> *a. * A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, stringent socioeconomic controls, suppression of the opposition through terror and censorship, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
> *b. * A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.​YourDictionary.com
> 
> the doctrines, methods, or movement of the Fascisti
> a system of government characterized by rigid one-party dictatorship, forcible suppression of opposition, private economic enterprise under centralized governmental control, belligerent nationalism, racism, and militarism, etc.
> Cambridge Dictionairies Online:
> 
> a political system based on a very powerful leader, state control, and being extremely proud of country and race, and in which political opposition is not allowed​BusinessDictionary.com
> 
> Political ideology that imposes strict social and economical measures as a method of empowering the government and stripping citizens of rights. This authoritative system of government is usually headed by an absolute dictator who keeps citizens suppressed via acts of violence and strict laws that govern the people. The most noted form of Fascism was implemented under Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler, who both stripped citizens of their rights and maintained strict regimes that resulted in the deaths of thousands of humans. Some of the defining characteristics of fascism are: (1) racism, (2) militarism, (3) dictatorship, and (4) destructive nationalistic policies.​TheAmericanHeritageDictionary.com
> 
> *a. *A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, a capitalist economy subject to stringent governmental controls, violent suppression of the opposition, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
> *b. *A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.​
Click to expand...





 You do realise that they all define islam, while showing Israel to be far removed from being Fascists. Who is Israels dictator for starters, they have a proportional democratic vote.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
Click to expand...


I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IRA was not funded by Americans. Anyway, that is off topic. So let us keep on track, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA was partially funded by Americans. I knew two people who brought donations over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private donations is not  "funding by America"
Click to expand...




Saigon said:


> Rik -
> 
> Excellent. Glad we got that sorted out.
> 
> If you still don't understand why Hitler is right wing, I don't mind explaining, although there are alrady a few threads here where posters have explained it for others.
> 
> Given most dictionaties explain this quite clearly, I m always baffled when people get so confused by the 'Nazi' name. It's like insisting that the Democratic Republic of North Korea MUST be democracy.






The Germany of the 1930's and 1940's was as hard left as you could get, in fact so hard left that the USSR saw them as a threat. The original name for the Nazi party was the National Socialist German Workers Party, and their manifesto was one built on Marxist principles.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and by Palestinians.
> It was done to attack the IDF, using an American aircraft because you were funding the Israelis.
> As a part of the supply chain that allows mass murder of civilians, your government makes you a target.ישראל היא כמו סקס עם חזיר; אין אנשים הגיוניים רוצים את זה
Click to expand...



It was done for the glory of islam and the entertainment of depraved meccaist sluts---hundreds of millions AND COUNTING  have been murdered and even subjected to obscene mutilations   AND COUNTING ----for the same disgusting reason     Bali was bombed and little Christian girls are raped and murdered--
Indonesia for the same reason---entertain the meccaist sluts and their "god"

Mecca is like fucking a dog


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
Click to expand...


oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
blue------they are trying to get over it-------


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check fascism is any dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionary.com:
> 
> a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism​Library of Economics and Liberty:
> 
> As an economic system, fascism is socialism with a capitalist veneer. The word derives from _fasces,_ the Roman symbol of collectivism and power: a tied bundle of rods with a protruding ax.​Merriam-Webster Dictionary:
> 
> a way of organizing a society in which a government ruled by a dictator controls the lives of the people and in which people are not allowed to disagree with the government​The Free Dictionary:
> 
> *a. * A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, stringent socioeconomic controls, suppression of the opposition through terror and censorship, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
> *b. * A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.​YourDictionary.com
> 
> the doctrines, methods, or movement of the Fascisti
> a system of government characterized by rigid one-party dictatorship, forcible suppression of opposition, private economic enterprise under centralized governmental control, belligerent nationalism, racism, and militarism, etc.
> Cambridge Dictionairies Online:
> 
> a political system based on a very powerful leader, state control, and being extremely proud of country and race, and in which political opposition is not allowed​BusinessDictionary.com
> 
> Political ideology that imposes strict social and economical measures as a method of empowering the government and stripping citizens of rights. This authoritative system of government is usually headed by an absolute dictator who keeps citizens suppressed via acts of violence and strict laws that govern the people. The most noted form of Fascism was implemented under Benito Mussolini and Adolf Hitler, who both stripped citizens of their rights and maintained strict regimes that resulted in the deaths of thousands of humans. Some of the defining characteristics of fascism are: (1) racism, (2) militarism, (3) dictatorship, and (4) destructive nationalistic policies.​TheAmericanHeritageDictionary.com
> 
> *a. *A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, a capitalist economy subject to stringent governmental controls, violent suppression of the opposition, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
> *b. *A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that they all define islam, while showing Israel to be far removed from being Fascists. Who is Israels dictator for starters, they have a proportional democratic vote.
Click to expand...



Islam is a  totalitarian Utopian ideology-------as is Nazism,  AND COMMUNISM---
and  even  Christianity for some parts of its history--------the right left----socialist/
fascist       dichotomy model   is   USELESS


----------



## Phoenall

Saigon said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger -
> 
> I have a hard time accepting that any party with clear links to crypto-fascists is a useful source on anything other than where to buy jackboots.
> 
> I don't argue that the UKIP is doing well electorally right now - but more fool Britian for forgetting WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so they've allied themselves with a few groups who've made some critical remarks on Muslims and Jews. Big deal. I'd rather ally myself with a "crypto-fascist" than the latest jackboot on the block: the E.U.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the neo Marxists who see no harm in starving 10 million to death, and mass murdering Jews 20 years before the Nazi's did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> neo Marxists (sic) did this?
> 
> Where?
> 
> I'm confused, given that the term neo-Marxist had not even been coined at that point in history....or do you nor know what 'neo Marxist' means either?
Click to expand...





 Yes neo Marxist or new Marxists who were behind the starvation of millions of innocents in the Ukraine. They also murdered many millions of Jews that refused to join the revolution in Russia.. These same people were instrumental in allowing many 11 and 12 year old girls to be raped in the UK in the name of Marxism. Just look at their current leader who would not have been out of place in 1920's russia


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army we called it moble-subscribers, FM, better known as Fucking Magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up, and the bad guys cant listen in on their scanners anymore as they don't have the decoders or the algorithms to generate the needed tones and hops. I use a similar method for local communications on 145mhz, but it is restricted to one frequency/channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it comes in useful sick note when you have to warn the other scroungers the DSS inspectors are about.
Click to expand...





 Hardly as you need a license to operate such equipment, plus I am still waiting for you to show what I scrounge from the DSS. Or are you using the neo Marxist's book of disinformation and making up porkies because you cant answer the points raised.


----------



## Saigon

irosie91 said:


> the "left" /// "right" dichotomy model is useless------stalin vs adolf-----
> meet in a single place



Ultimately they do in terms of what the man on the street experiences - although they also remain clearly separated in terms of their economic polcies on class and capital, and on their social policies towards minority races and so forth. 

For instance, even under Stalin, the Soviet Union regarded all minority races as equal and championed their right to hold major posts within the Grand Soviet. Stalin was himself, Georgian, but there were also Azeris, Armenians (Migoyan, inventor of the MIG fighter place being one) Kazaks and Uzbeks in key roles. 

The only people Stalin could not stand were Jews - ironic given their fate under Hitler.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and by Palestinians.
> It was done to attack the IDF, using an American aircraft because you were funding the Israelis.
> As a part of the supply chain that allows mass murder of civilians, your government makes you a target.
Click to expand...




My government did nothing of the sort as it was not involved in any funding of Israel. You really must try harder you know when you make up your lies about people.


----------



## Saigon

Phoenall said:


> Yes neo Marxist or new Marxists who were behind the starvation of millions of innocents in the Ukraine.



The term "neo-Marxist" (note the hyphen)  had not even been coined in 1933, cretin. What do you think the "NEO"  part of the word means?

Neo-Marxism uses Marxism as a starting point to explore areas usually considered beyond the reach of political theory.

*Neo-Marxism* is a loose term for various twentieth-century approaches that amend or extend Marxism and Marxist theory, usually by incorporating elements from other intellectual traditions, such as: critical theory, psychoanalysis or Existentialism (in the case of Sartre).

Erik Olin Wright's theory of contradictory class locations, which incorporates Weberian sociology, critical criminology, and anarchism, is an example of the syncretism in neo-Marxist theory.[1] As with many uses of the prefix neo-, many theorists and groups designated as neo-Marxist have attempted to supplement the perceived deficiencies of orthodox Marxism or dialectical materialism. Many prominent neo-Marxists, such as Herbert Marcuse and other members of the Frankfurt School, were sociologists and psychologists.

Neo-Marxism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

In all honesty, man - sometimes ignorance is not an excuse. How dare you post on a political forum and now know the most basic, everyday concepts?

I suggest you apologise to the board for your ignorance, and ideally learn something from the experience.


----------



## irosie91

Saigon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "left" /// "right" dichotomy model is useless------stalin vs adolf-----
> meet in a single place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately they do in terms of what the man on the street experiences - although they also remain clearly separated in terms of their economic polcies on class and capital, and on their social policies towards minority races and so forth.
> 
> For instance, even under Stalin, the Soviet Union regarded all minority races as equal and championed their right to hold major posts within the Grand Soviet. Stalin was himself, Georgian, but there were also Azeris, Armenians (Migoyan, inventor of the MIG fighter place being one) Kazaks and Uzbeks in key roles.
> 
> The only people Stalin could not stand were Jews - ironic given their fate under Hitler.
Click to expand...



not COMPLETE-----stalin could not stand  KULAKS-----murdered a few
million-------ask  IVAN DENISOVITCH----just how sweet and tolerant was
Stalin  -------uhm----an interesting  factoid----Stalin was educated in a
religious thing-----Russian Orthodox-------anti Semitism is a norm for that
church-----the guy was suckled on it.       I understand you are struggling---but
the fact is that-----BAATHISTS  are just as  ""tolerant""    that's why your hero
saddam murdered  kurds and Shiites-----and---of course--jews.  ----as it turns out---
the STATED "IDEALS"   are notable only by the fact that they are so often and 
INCESSANTLY breached.      Did you know that islam has the
       ******THE MOST """TOLERATION""""*******


----------



## Saigon

irosie91 said:


> stalin could not stand KULAKS-



Kulaks are not an ethnic group but a class. Most were farmers who had become too wealthy for Stalins liking. 

It should also be mentioned that Stalin despised Poles, for some reason.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a problem in the U.K. It's called multiculturalism, and the images you're commenting on are an unfortunate consequence of this failed venture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no.
> The special unit was set up after Harry Roberts, a fine white British chap, murdered three coppers in 1966.
> Other than the American funded IRA terrorist attacks, there have been no terrorist attacks in the UK, save a few in response to Tony Blair's  illegal wars.
> 
> Bit hard to moan when people you attack hit you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack, then we had Kris Donald another terrorist attack. Charlene Downey a terror attack and every single one of the girls raped by their Pakistani boyfriends were terrorists attacks. So there have been plenty of terrorist attacks that the muslims want to see swept under the carpet, and we need a strong government that is *prepared to make a few innocents suffer* to protect the majority from terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are sick in your head because a strong government does not torture or kill innocents in order to fight terrorism. You are simply using Islamic fundamentalism to further your fascist agenda. If you were not then you would have seen that David Cameron and his administration is already taking tough measures to protect UK from terrorists.
Click to expand...




 Who mentioned torture or killing innocents, I mean repatriation of all migrants with the hardships a handful would face from being relieved of their British citizenship.    If he was that immigration would have fallen to zero and we would be seeing mass deportations of all immigrants involved in crime, rape, theft, terrorism and any aiding and abetting these crimes. We would have been out of the EU 4 years ago and our taxes would have been reduced as a consequence. We are a small Island with very limited resources and we can not be expected to take in millions of unemployables because looney left do gooders cant see that we are full to the brim already.


----------



## irosie91

Saigon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stalin could not stand KULAKS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kulaks are not an ethnic group but a class. Most were farmers who had become too wealthy for Stalins liking.
> 
> It should also be mentioned that Stalin despised Poles, for some reason.
Click to expand...


the fact that Kulaks were landed peasants does not make the genocide
inflicted upon them somehow ------not  "evil"   <<< (aka  "fascist"----the words
are used as synonyms by the mini-minded)----for the record---lots of kulaks were
UKRAINIANS      -----lets pretend its a "race"----lots of people consider
UKRANIAN   a  race or ethnic group-------my grandmother certainly did


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------
Click to expand...





Many people in Britain had no other food but boiled cabbage and would do anything to add taste to it. But we had plenty of wild food that we kept from the travellers, like hedgehog, squirrel, rabbit, crow, rook, many fishes. then we had the wild fruits and plants that are now cultivated to suit modern tastes. Prior to the industrial revolution we had an abundance of salmon in our rivers and the tale goes that when the navvies were straightening the local river to make it easier for vessels to moor upstream they complained about being fed fresh salmon 3 days a week.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people in Britain had no other food but boiled cabbage and would do anything to add taste to it. But we had plenty of wild food that we kept from the travellers, like hedgehog, squirrel, rabbit, crow, rook, many fishes. then we had the wild fruits and plants that are now cultivated to suit modern tastes. Prior to the industrial revolution we had an abundance of salmon in our rivers and the tale goes that when the navvies were straightening the local river to make it easier for vessels to moor upstream they complained about being fed fresh salmon 3 days a week.
Click to expand...


I am aware of  british isle abundance-----really---I am -----but there is an intense
CRAVING  ---for the exotic-----I got that from my youth and those silly  19th
century British novels-------there seemed to be an underlying theme-----
as in    "THIS PLACE IS DAMNED BORING AND THE FOOD IS LOUSY" ----
even into the 20th century  SOMERSET what-his-name--with an  "M"-----obsessed with FOOD


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people in Britain had no other food but boiled cabbage and would do anything to add taste to it. But we had plenty of wild food that we kept from the travellers, like hedgehog, squirrel, rabbit, crow, rook, many fishes. then we had the wild fruits and plants that are now cultivated to suit modern tastes. Prior to the industrial revolution we had an abundance of salmon in our rivers and the tale goes that when the navvies were straightening the local river to make it easier for vessels to moor upstream they complained about being fed fresh salmon 3 days a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am aware of  british isle abundance-----really---I am -----but there is an intense
> CRAVING  ---for the exotic-----I got that from my youth and those silly  19th
> century British novels-------there seemed to be an underlying theme-----
> as in    "THIS PLACE IS DAMNED BORING AND THE FOOD IS LOUSY" ----
> even into the 20th century  SOMERSET what-his-name--with an  "M"-----obsessed with FOOD
Click to expand...





 Maughn I believe his name was. The French used to employ British chefs because we were the only ones who could do Roast Beef and make it palatable. This is why the French to this day call the English Roast Beoff


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the great Somalian restaurants that people can go to now. Throwing away one's culture in order to get good Somalian restaurants is a fair deal.
> 
> Multiculturalism is Britain's strength. Who actually liked British culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.    * The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------*
Click to expand...


Now, that was an OK post.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rik-----so true-----just yesterday in a comment to hubby re  England----I said----
> all that empire building happened because the brits cannot tolerate their own
> cuisine.       During his time in England----he relied on  curry houses.   Long ago---when I was young  (and beautiful)------I came to understand the british FASCINATION--with the  "EAST"---------their food tastes better)----more boring
> personal stuff-----my paternal grandma grew up in London-----boiled cabbage and
> and an  EGG PERCHED ON A SILLY LOOKING STAND-----like some sort of
> idol-------I grew up on that stuff.    Britain's strength derived from the fact that
> they were looking for something to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people in Britain had no other food but boiled cabbage and would do anything to add taste to it. But we had plenty of wild food that we kept from the travellers, like hedgehog, squirrel, rabbit, crow, rook, many fishes. then we had the wild fruits and plants that are now cultivated to suit modern tastes. Prior to the industrial revolution we had an abundance of salmon in our rivers and the tale goes that when the navvies were straightening the local river to make it easier for vessels to moor upstream they complained about being fed fresh salmon 3 days a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am aware of  british isle abundance-----really---I am -----but there is an intense
> CRAVING  ---for the exotic-----I got that from my youth and those silly  19th
> century British novels-------there seemed to be an underlying theme-----
> as in    "THIS PLACE IS DAMNED BORING AND THE FOOD IS LOUSY" ----
> even into the 20th century  SOMERSET what-his-name--with an  "M"-----obsessed with FOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maughn I believe his name was. The French used to employ British chefs because we were the only ones who could do Roast Beef and make it palatable. This is why the French to this day call the English Roast Beoff
Click to expand...



Yes---I do recall----from those damned  19th century novels----"THE JOINT"---took
me a long time to grasp that a  "JOINT"   is a blob of meat with the BONE-IN.    
No doubt the brits are good at  "JOINTS"-----but how many slices of red meat
can one consume and for HOW LONG-----unrelieved?--------for the record---
just the thought of  "mutton stew"  makes me sick-------it's gooey----at least the
way my mom did it.  --------did you munch on your boiled potato yet,   today?---
how about the RICE PUDDING???     ---I grew up on it------my mom did it with brown rice------not bad but not all that good.    In my life---I never ate an oyster----
my family was by no means  KOSHER----but somehow------despite the Brit
influence------shell fish just did not show up.   ------I am not even sure what
"sherry"  is


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense a bit of romanticization towards British Empire by you. I can assure you that there was nothing glamorous about the British Empire. It was just as gory and evil as any other empire in the human history. It was responsible for murder and torture of millions of people across the globe. Unless I misunderstood your rather fragmented post, your remarks are insensitive to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people in Britain had no other food but boiled cabbage and would do anything to add taste to it. But we had plenty of wild food that we kept from the travellers, like hedgehog, squirrel, rabbit, crow, rook, many fishes. then we had the wild fruits and plants that are now cultivated to suit modern tastes. Prior to the industrial revolution we had an abundance of salmon in our rivers and the tale goes that when the navvies were straightening the local river to make it easier for vessels to moor upstream they complained about being fed fresh salmon 3 days a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am aware of  british isle abundance-----really---I am -----but there is an intense
> CRAVING  ---for the exotic-----I got that from my youth and those silly  19th
> century British novels-------there seemed to be an underlying theme-----
> as in    "THIS PLACE IS DAMNED BORING AND THE FOOD IS LOUSY" ----
> even into the 20th century  SOMERSET what-his-name--with an  "M"-----obsessed with FOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maughn I believe his name was. The French used to employ British chefs because we were the only ones who could do Roast Beef and make it palatable. This is why the French to this day call the English Roast Beoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes---I do recall----from those damned  19th century novels----"THE JOINT"---took
> me a long time to grasp that a  "JOINT"   is a blob of meat with the BONE-IN.
> No doubt the brits are good at  "JOINTS"-----but how many slices of red meat
> can one consume and for HOW LONG-----unrelieved?--------for the record---
> just the thought of  "mutton stew"  makes me sick-------it's gooey----at least the
> way my mom did it.  --------did you munch on your boiled potato yet,   today?---
> how about the RICE PUDDING???     ---I grew up on it------my mom did it with brown rice------not bad but not all that good.    In my life---I never ate an oyster----
> my family was by no means  KOSHER----but somehow------despite the Brit
> influence------shell fish just did not show up.   ------I am not even sure what
> "sherry"  is
Click to expand...





 Not a lover of sheep, I find it too fatty for my liking. As for red meat it was a few and far between thing for most families. No boiled potato today but I did have them fried in beef dripping. I love rice pudding made with condensed milk and using a very short grain rice. Don't like many shellfish, apart from winkles ( a small sea snail ) still warm and served with pepper and vinegar. Sherry is a fortified wine that has underwent a second fermentation in the barrel and produced a "flor" or yeast flower on the top of the contents locking in the flavour and alcohol. Some find it too sweet for their liking, but can make a good base for many dishes.

 Having pork tenderloin casserole tomorrow done with leeks, onions, swede ( a form of cattle food ) parsnips and potato. all sealed and then added to a casserole pan with water, sage, thyme and some pearl barley. Placed in a low oven and cooked for 8 hours. Also do it with turkey, chicken, beef and venison.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee------clearly not an anglophile------more personal anecdote-----
> my seventh grade   "social studies"  teacher   (social studies in my
> school at that time was English and history)   was an anglophile----
> he decided to go on an extended vacation in London but had to cut
> it short------the food made him sick.     The brits do have their roots in
> barbarism-----it's not their fault-----they lived in trees and painted themselves
> blue------they are trying to get over it-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people in Britain had no other food but boiled cabbage and would do anything to add taste to it. But we had plenty of wild food that we kept from the travellers, like hedgehog, squirrel, rabbit, crow, rook, many fishes. then we had the wild fruits and plants that are now cultivated to suit modern tastes. Prior to the industrial revolution we had an abundance of salmon in our rivers and the tale goes that when the navvies were straightening the local river to make it easier for vessels to moor upstream they complained about being fed fresh salmon 3 days a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am aware of  british isle abundance-----really---I am -----but there is an intense
> CRAVING  ---for the exotic-----I got that from my youth and those silly  19th
> century British novels-------there seemed to be an underlying theme-----
> as in    "THIS PLACE IS DAMNED BORING AND THE FOOD IS LOUSY" ----
> even into the 20th century  SOMERSET what-his-name--with an  "M"-----obsessed with FOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maughn I believe his name was. The French used to employ British chefs because we were the only ones who could do Roast Beef and make it palatable. This is why the French to this day call the English Roast Beoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes---I do recall----from those damned  19th century novels----"THE JOINT"---took
> me a long time to grasp that a  "JOINT"   is a blob of meat with the BONE-IN.
> No doubt the brits are good at  "JOINTS"-----but how many slices of red meat
> can one consume and for HOW LONG-----unrelieved?--------for the record---
> just the thought of  "mutton stew"  makes me sick-------it's gooey----at least the
> way my mom did it.  --------did you munch on your boiled potato yet,   today?---
> how about the RICE PUDDING???     ---I grew up on it------my mom did it with brown rice------not bad but not all that good.    In my life---I never ate an oyster----
> my family was by no means  KOSHER----but somehow------despite the Brit
> influence------shell fish just did not show up.   ------I am not even sure what
> "sherry"  is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lover of sheep, I find it too fatty for my liking. As for red meat it was a few and far between thing for most families. No boiled potato today but I did have them fried in beef dripping. I love rice pudding made with condensed milk and using a very short grain rice. Don't like many shellfish, apart from winkles ( a small sea snail ) still warm and served with pepper and vinegar. Sherry is a fortified wine that has underwent a second fermentation in the barrel and produced a "flor" or yeast flower on the top of the contents locking in the flavour and alcohol. Some find it too sweet for their liking, but can make a good base for many dishes.
> 
> Having pork tenderloin casserole tomorrow done with leeks, onions, swede ( a form of cattle food ) parsnips and potato. all sealed and then added to a casserole pan with water, sage, thyme and some pearl barley. Placed in a low oven and cooked for 8 hours. Also do it with turkey, chicken, beef and venison.
Click to expand...


gee------ok-------I am going to watch------NIGELLA   on TV-------but she does
love that lamb--------


----------



## I.P.Freely

irosie91 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it comes to when one lets 3rd world foreigners infiltrate their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....because older migrant groups like the Irish have never let off any bonbs, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRA does not count as it was funded in its murderous behaviour by American, you really must learn that when Americans fund terrorists they become............er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The IRA was not funded   "by America" --------there were some Irish americans
> who helped it out------that is all------why do you lie?
Click to expand...

Learn to read.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army we called it moble-subscribers, FM, better known as Fucking Magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up, and the bad guys cant listen in on their scanners anymore as they don't have the decoders or the algorithms to generate the needed tones and hops. I use a similar method for local communications on 145mhz, but it is restricted to one frequency/channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it comes in useful sick note when you have to warn the other scroungers the DSS inspectors are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as you need a license to operate such equipment, plus I am still waiting for you to show what I scrounge from the DSS. Or are you using the neo Marxist's book of disinformation and making up porkies because you cant answer the points raised.
Click to expand...

Well that is strange sick note, the very next post to your post, I asked you a few question.......you left the thread.Would you like me to repeat the questions?


----------



## I.P.Freely




----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO  it is a special trunking radio that can be used to make secure calls via a system of repeater stations. Acts as a standard two way radio between the officer and base, or as a mobile phone between handset and telephone networks. A selective tone system means that the information is carried on a silent spread spectrum radio bandwidth that needs the same computer generated tone to resolve the signal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army we called it moble-subscribers, FM, better known as Fucking Magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That about sums it up, and the bad guys cant listen in on their scanners anymore as they don't have the decoders or the algorithms to generate the needed tones and hops. I use a similar method for local communications on 145mhz, but it is restricted to one frequency/channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it comes in useful sick note when you have to warn the other scroungers the DSS inspectors are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as you need a license to operate such equipment, plus I am still waiting for you to show what I scrounge from the DSS. Or are you using the neo Marxist's book of disinformation and making up porkies because you cant answer the points raised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is strange sick note, the very next post to your post, I asked you a few question.......you left the thread.Would you like me to repeat the questions?
Click to expand...





 Go ahead, lets see if you can out yourself


----------



## I.P.Freely

okay sick note, remember one of you has posted this info before. When was the last time you were employed. How old are you ?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

After all its Empire colonization and subjugation, anything bad happening to the UK right now it deserves in spades.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Never hear about this sort of thing going on on some tiny south pacific island that's never bothered anyone. It's only the would-be superpowers and other despotic regimes it happens to because they're the only ones pissing people off.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and by Palestinians.
> It was done to attack the IDF, using an American aircraft because you were funding the Israelis.
> As a part of the supply chain that allows mass murder of civilians, your government makes you a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My government did nothing of the sort as it was not involved in any funding of Israel. You really must try harder you know when you make up your lies about people.
Click to expand...


Are you seriously trying to tell us America does not fund and supply Israel?


----------



## Swagger

Delta4Embassy said:


> After all its Empire colonization and subjugation, anything bad happening to the UK right now it deserves in spades.



Do you apply the same reasoning to when Hamas fire rockets at Israel?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Swagger said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all its Empire colonization and subjugation, anything bad happening to the UK right now it deserves in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you apply the same reasoning to when Hamas fire rockets at Israel?
Click to expand...

be fare swagger, similar sentiments were expressed about 9/11 because of NORAID


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pan Am flight was a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and by Palestinians.
> It was done to attack the IDF, using an American aircraft because you were funding the Israelis.
> As a part of the supply chain that allows mass murder of civilians, your government makes you a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My government did nothing of the sort as it was not involved in any funding of Israel. You really must try harder you know when you make up your lies about people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to tell us America does not fund and supply Israel?
Click to expand...




 Not in the way you seem to believe, for starters most of Israel's so called aid is in the form of loans that can only be spent on American goods and at full price. These loans have to be paid back within the year and are non negotiable. They have to take them and they have to spend them. No other country is treated this way since MINE was slapped with lease-lend in the early 1940's, and Israel was only supplied by America starting in the late 1980's.

So you should learn how to read what people write and stop jumping to conclusions all the time


----------



## jon_berzerk

Vikrant said:


> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online





before the UK became a gun free utopia 

the bobbies was able to walk around with a club 

for a side arm 

my how times have changed


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.



Ignorance is my pet hate.
"M", as we clearly see on the radio (Not a mobile phone as the jerk OP seems to think) is hardly likely to stand for "Nokia".
In fact, that logo is from a very well known manufacturer.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is my pet hate.
> "M", as we clearly see on the radio (Not a mobile phone as the jerk OP seems to think) is hardly likely to stand for "Nokia".
> In fact, that logo is from a very well known manufacturer.
Click to expand...


You are perhaps the most illogical poster on this forum. If there was any doubt, it has been removed by this post of yours. 

Here is why:

a. There is nothing wrong with asking a question. That is what this forum is for to have discussion. Questions sometimes start discussion. 
b. Sometimes, jokes are the best way to point out the ridiculousness of a situation. 

But anyway, these things are way above your simple head.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is my pet hate.
> "M", as we clearly see on the radio (Not a mobile phone as the jerk OP seems to think) is hardly likely to stand for "Nokia".
> In fact, that logo is from a very well known manufacturer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are perhaps the most illogical poster on this forum. If there was any doubt, it has been removed by this post of yours.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. There is nothing wrong with asking a question. That is what this forum is for to have discussion. Questions sometimes start discussion.
> b. Sometimes, jokes are the best way to point out the ridiculousness of a situation.
> 
> But anyway, these things are way above your simple head.
Click to expand...


Translated - you're too stupid to know basics.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is my pet hate.
> "M", as we clearly see on the radio (Not a mobile phone as the jerk OP seems to think) is hardly likely to stand for "Nokia".
> In fact, that logo is from a very well known manufacturer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are perhaps the most illogical poster on this forum. If there was any doubt, it has been removed by this post of yours.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. There is nothing wrong with asking a question. That is what this forum is for to have discussion. Questions sometimes start discussion.
> b. Sometimes, jokes are the best way to point out the ridiculousness of a situation.
> 
> But anyway, these things are way above your simple head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translated - you're too stupid to know basics.
Click to expand...


There you go. Anything which spans more than a line goes above your head. You are too dense to participate in conversation and yet you do.


----------



## Indofred

He's really trying to wriggle out - but he can't.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> He's really trying to wriggle out - but he can't.



Clutching to straws is what you are doing. You have no shame.


----------



## I.P.Freely

jon_berzerk said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the UK became a gun free utopia
> 
> the bobbies was able to walk around with a club
> 
> for a side arm
> 
> my how times have changed
Click to expand...

not really


----------



## Phoenall

jon_berzerk said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a Nokia cellphone? I think iPhone or at least Samsung Galaxy would have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of policing in London in the age of Islamic terrorism Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the UK became a gun free utopia
> 
> the bobbies was able to walk around with a club
> 
> for a side arm
> 
> my how times have changed
Click to expand...




 The majority still do and quite effective it is too, less than 10% of the UK's police are armed with anything other than a night stick..


----------



## Vikrant

Leaflets are being distributed by police in London warning people of Mumbai style terror attack. 






London Commuters told to run hide and tell in police anti-terrorist attack leaflet Daily Mail Online


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall the scrounger and his ilk cannot wait for an atrocity so they can condemn all Muslims.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall the scrounger and his ilk cannot wait for an atrocity so they can condemn all Muslims.





 They condemn themselves by their actions, just as you do by your words.    Now again do tell the good people how I am a scrounger when I don't receive any welfare ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall the scrounger and his ilk cannot wait for an atrocity so they can condemn all Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They condemn themselves by their actions, just as you do by your words.    Now again do tell the good people how I am a scrounger when I don't receive any welfare ?
Click to expand...

All Muslims scrounger? At what age did you stop working scrounger and why?


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall and I.P., 

Please stick to the topic. Par favor. The threats are real. The authorities in UK were distributing those leaflets all day long yesterday. Now, I just heard that UK embassy in Kabul was attacked. Six people were killed in the attack. 

Kabul suicide attack on UK diplomats leaves six dead World news The Guardian


----------



## Vikrant

LONDON: Britain's Prince Charles has described as "frightening" the growing radicalization of British Muslim youth who have been joining the Islamic State extremists in Syria and Iraq, partly due to "crazy stuff" available on the internet.

The heir to Britain's throne said the radicalization was "one of the greatest worries" that could not be swept "under the carpet" but expressed his hope to build bridges between different faiths in an interview to the BBC broadcast today.

...

Islamic radicalization in UK frightening Prince Charles - The Times of India


----------

